# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Proposed Garage Abutting Existing Parapet Wall

## vgreen

Hi, 
Im proposing to tack a garage onto the side of my house in Perth. 
Looking at the house from the street Im facing east. Theres a veranda on the southern (right hand) side of the house, and an existing parapet wall 4.3m further south, on my neighbours side, I think. Im planning on leaving the garage open on the northern side (where it abuts the veranda) and the eastern side (where it abuts a patio, and putting a roller door on the western side (facing the street), and extending the existing colorbond roof onto the garage. 
Id like to tack the roof to the existing parapet wall but Im not sure whether Im allowed to. The R-codes seem to say I need to set it back, but Ive seen many garages built right on the boundary. Is this allowable or is it only possible if I build my own wall abutting the parapet wall? 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated.   
VG

----------


## pinger

> Hi, 
> Im proposing to tack a garage onto the side of my house in Perth. 
> Looking at the house from the street Im facing east. Theres a veranda on the southern (right hand) side of the house, and an existing parapet wall 4.3m further south, on my neighbours side, I think. Im planning on leaving the garage open on the northern side (where it abuts the veranda) and the eastern side (where it abuts a patio, and putting a roller door on the western side (facing the street), and extending the existing colorbond roof onto the garage. 
> Id like to tack the roof to the existing parapet wall but Im not sure whether Im allowed to. The R-codes seem to say I need to set it back, but Ive seen many garages built right on the boundary. Is this allowable or is it only possible if I build my own wall abutting the parapet wall? 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.   
> VG

  Put simply, no I doubt it highly that you can use the neighbours wall.  
Your neighbours parapet wall is designed and engineered for what it supports or attaches on his side, not for additional loads you attach to it.  
I doubt there is any way (even with engineering and agreement) to legally share a structure not within your boundary given the complex legal issues if the structure fails and causes damage. Somebody else may be able to provide further comment.

----------

